# Two breeders on Long Island - opinions?



## cristina (Sep 17, 2011)

There are two breeders I'm looking to get opinions on/find out if anyone on here has dealt with them or knows them.

The K-9 Center. The K-9 Center About Us
Their website is really weird, you cant see any of their dogs. But a friend of mine got a puppy from them and she is turning out to be a beautiful dog. She is a black and tan, looks like working lines to me. My friends step-dad was able to see the parents and such before they got her. I just find it odd that their website doesnt really show that they are breeding dogs?

All Island German Shepherds. All Island German Shepherd K-9 Services | Puppy Sales | Dog Training | Security Work
I have no knowledge of this breeder and was wondering if anyone did?


----------



## trg351 (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone else have any experience with either of these breeders? I know All Island has some pups expected in the spring but need to do more research on the breeder and the line (including visiting with my family).


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Not with either, but there is a dog in our group that is from Steve Hong. She is awesome, well bred and is doing incredible in training. 

Steve is in that area...


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

steve hong is very well known and respected in the schutzhund circles in the north east.


----------

